# BRAAnd new to Archery



## Samf (Jul 4, 2010)

As the title says, haven't even HELD a bow before. From time to time I really invest my research abilities into new hobbies. It is time for archery to take over my life for the next few months. I plan to take my local shop up on their free first lesson offer.


----------



## tenzero1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Its a rewarding sport have a lot of fun with it!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Samf. Have fun here.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Samf (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks guys. This will probably be where I ask the answer to acronyms I can't figure out. I've already figured out a2a, bh, dl, and what each of them means, as well as what makes a bow 'forgiving'. As soon as I come across something I can't figure out myself, I'll bring it here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

